# Looking for Rancilio service in Oxford.



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello

my sister in law has an elderly silivia which is in a bit of a state and requires servicing - new screen , portafilter , gaskets etc.

any recommendations for someone who can do that in Oxford ?

cheers


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Doesn't need servicing, needs cleaning!

buy a new gasket and that's it!

I bet she hasn't ever backflushed the machine. That would be the next step!

Are you sure she needs a new portafilter?

I mean, a gasket will cost you less than £2.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Doesn't need servicing, needs cleaning!
> 
> buy a new gasket and that's it!
> 
> ...


 You say that because you haven't seen what I have. The water out of the screen is coming either out of the sides or spraying From a single hole in the middle. 
it def needs a new screen and portafilter as your can see.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

New screen and a de-scale of the portafilter ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Blimey! 🤭😳😭😢 - what's that yellow stuff?is that where the chrome has been stripped? Or some sort of crud?

Anyway - I cannot bear to imagine what's the inside of the boiler, or the tank.

I cannot recommend a service company for you, but I'd imagine that servicing it yourself is easier than you might think.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes the chrome has been mostly drunk or removed by the dishwasher 😪

The yellow is the brass the pf is made of

I could easily do all these jobs but I'm not in Oxford.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Zorkin said:


> any recommendations for someone who can do that in Oxford ?


 Maybe these guys will be able to help? or, If you don't find anywhere local, you can send it for service here.

Or, for probably the same money as a service or less, you can get a new portafilter, new IMS shower screen, new gasket, a pack of descaler, a tub of cleaner and a blind filter for backflushing.

Or you can do both, start with a professional service and also get the cleaners so the machine can be maintained in the future. If it will be used in the same way that brought it to this state (not being regularly cleaned), a service will not last long anyway, so what's the point in having it? (imo, the only slightly more challenging part of the service would be replacing the gasket if it is caked in and it's groove dirty. Descaling and backflushing is dead easy and any owner should learn how to do it anyway).

If the portafilter is stripped of the chrome, a service won't restore it. I would much prefer to spend the money on a new PF and learn how to keep it clean without the dishwasher.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

obvs no mortal can restore this portafilter and it will need a new one. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Zorkin - All done. 😉 - Cleaned, backflushed, and serviced. 👍


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Zorkin - All done. 😉 - Cleaned, backflushed, and serviced. 👍


 You are a prince among men. If you are ever around north London let me know and I'll buy you lunch / coffee and cake


----------

